

Do VC Dollars Equal Success? - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/51830/do-vc-dollars-equal-success/

======
jacquesm
That's such a weird thing to see coming up over and over again.

Finding an investor is like being in the casino and having a high roller give
you money to bet in return for a share in the stakes because they believe you
have better luck than they do themselves.

Success is when both you and the investor cash out with significantly more
money than you put in or when you make the business so profitable that your
accumulated dividends exceed the initial outlay.

To see VC money as 'success' is simply wrong, it may increase your chances of
success, and it may cushion your losses a bit (because not all expenses come
out of your pocket).

------
jasonlbaptiste
No.

